# Armada/250Rs Before And After Dual Cam Install



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Follow on to this Earlier Thread.

Great weekend out - towed MUCH better with the dual cam. I was able to put the spring bars on almost one handed, and I had no sway. I had the sucked in/push out from trucks, but not unweildy, or swaying. I also had that vibration wind that you get when it's behind tractor trailers, but again, don't think that was sway. Still have some bounce on badly paved roads, but I think it was normal-ish.

Tech doing the dual cam install flat out acknowledged the inital set up wasn't right. Noted it needed more tilt because the spring bars were too high. Pics of the intital install - note that the truck/trailer is slightly downhill...we just don't really have anything level here. Measurement (no weight measurement) wise, the truck did sit level, just not 'right' on the bar set-up.



















After the dual cam install....



















The truck sits 36.5 inches in front after the install. 36 inches unhooked. Sits 36 behind unhooked, and 35 3/4 behind after the install. I believe it could stand to be tweaked to fix that one half inch in front, even though I suspect that's within the boundaries of 'right'. Not sure why exactly, just felt it could use slightly, and I mean slightly, more weight up front. I am not comfortable tweaking myself though (I don't have the right tools) so I'll wait to find help since it's towing nicely as it is. I did try to go up to 5 links (it's at 6), but that put the spring bars in a position where they looked like they'd rub the dual cams.

I have Nissan looking at the auto leveling suspension today, because I'm not 100% sure it's doing it job. I hear the compressor come on, but it seems to be just clicking. Not sure if that's what it is supposed to do or not. It doesn't 'level' the truck, so I assume that either it's not working as it should, or it doesn't have enough juice to lift the tongue weight by itself. This way I'll at least know if they are working as they should, or if they have a leak or something else going on.

So, I'm happy with it, but I'd also appreciate any input you see from the pictures. They'll help when I finally find someone with the tools and perserverance to help me get the final dial in.

Thanks!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

sptddog said:


> Follow on to this Earlier Thread.
> 
> Great weekend out - towed MUCH better with the dual cam. I was able to put the spring bars on almost one handed, and I had no sway. I had the sucked in/push out from trucks, but not unweildy, or swaying. I also had that vibration wind that you get when it's behind tractor trailers, but again, don't think that was sway. Still have some bounce on badly paved roads, but I think it was normal-ish.
> 
> ...


 Your first photo tells rthe story, the hitch head angle is way to shallow, you needed downward angle on it so that when your bars are tightened up they were loaded and not exceeding parrallel (as a general guide) with the trailer frame. You can see the bars are way past that point and indeed you would have wanted a bit of an angle closer to the way the WD bars look now, loaded.

Ad THAT is what I was talking about before with your measurements. Before and after you are very close, You are with in an inch which would indicate your are properly distributing weight on your TV. An overall view that shows the entire TV and TT, would help, but looking at the position of the Cams, Bars, your before and after measurements tells me you don't need to touch it. Looks Good Man!

Eric


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Now we GOT to do something about those propane covers! Dude!


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

That looks soooo much better. Agree with egregg, think you could take a razor knife and trim the propane cover so it clears the chain connection. Glad that it is driving better too, isn't it nice when a plan comes together. Like others have said, you are close enough on the height, I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

We have a Nissan Armada as well. After the new setup with the Equalizer, the load leveling system barely comes on vs prior set up on our Roo. I just believe that is because the hitch is now set up correctly. The prior dealer set up the hitch on the roo AFTER the load leveling "did it's job." The system stopped working after 3 months and was a costly (thankfully under warranty) repair.

Here is what it looks like with the Equalizer:




























DH says it tows great and we barely feel anything when the trucks roll by.......


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't know if Reese has the longer bar option, but when I had the Draw-tite spring bars I had the longer bars to take care of that propane tank being in the way. Check with your dealer and maybe they can switch them for you if it's an option. Then you can move you chain setup back a little farther.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CampingRus said:


> We have a Nissan Armada as well. After the new setup with the Equalizer, the load leveling system barely comes on vs prior set up on our Roo. I just believe that is because the hitch is now set up correctly. The prior dealer set up the hitch on the roo AFTER the load leveling "did it's job." The system stopped working after 3 months and was a costly (thankfully under warranty) repair.
> 
> Here is what it looks like with the Equalizer:
> 
> ...


 that looks like a nice set up there as well!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like you're in good shape now! Congratulations, and enjoy some stress free traveling.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

CampingRus said:


> We have a Nissan Armada as well. After the new setup with the Equalizer, the load leveling system barely comes on vs prior set up on our Roo. I just believe that is because the hitch is now set up correctly. The prior dealer set up the hitch on the roo AFTER the load leveling "did it's job." The system stopped working after 3 months and was a costly (thankfully under warranty) repair.
> 
> DH says it tows great and we barely feel anything when the trucks roll by.......


Awesome! Love seeing another armada with a 250rs (and I love the look of new exterior!). I agree - one thing I was thinking about was whether or not the system was really 'designed' to lift that much. I know the instructions actually say to let the load leveling do it's job, but I also worried about the compressor. My dealer looked at mine tuesday and says it's fine - so I'm going to run with that!









I do need to notch out those tanks - that might be a job for this fall when it's a bit cooler. Shouldn't be a hard one to do. The dealer did mention that the draw-tite bars are slight shorter than the true Reese ones. But, I didn't buy the hitch from them (came with the trailer, private sale), so I'd have to pay to switch them out. It tows great now, so I'm going to stick with them.

Now I just need to find another place to camp in the next few weeks! Yay!!


----------

